# Odered stove top griddle



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 18, 2020)

Just getting to hot out to use griddle.  Ordered this griddle.  Thanks 

 Sowsage
  for the link.  Used coupon code Bigtone to get almost $20 off.  I wish it had a lip on the front though.  Let you know how it works.  https://steelmadeusa.com/products/steelmade-flat-top-grill-glass-ceramic-stoves


----------



## mike243 (Jul 18, 2020)

I have a couple different for inside, 1 came with the stove and is teflon coated probably, mostly use the electric 1 to keep the mess down on the stove, hard to beat the blackstone for keeping the mess manageable, ai understand the heat for sure, i have all my cooking equipment under a 18x26 carport that has 1 end & 1 side covered, it really gets hot at times, i also have a 36” drum fan that helps alot


----------



## Sowsage (Jul 18, 2020)

Awesome! Let us know how it works out. Ive really been considering one of them.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 18, 2020)

I wake up to 88º weather and it's 110º every day, the AC unit has been running 24/7 for 2-3 weeks solid. We have the Blackstone and a 2-burner propane stove under a covered patio with ceiling fans, we'd rather cook outside than heat up the house. RAY


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 18, 2020)

I really thought about bring blackstone inside.  I really  think using a CO2 sensor in room would be OK but decided not to.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 18, 2020)

sawhorseray
 nice setup.  I sweating so much after cooking I cant enjoy the meal.  Maybe with good fan.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 18, 2020)

I used to use the blackstone in the garage . It builds up for sure . I stopped doing that . 
If you have a glass ceramic top be careful you don't scorch it . I had a wok that came with a spacer ring to use with glass top . Got the heat to high and scorched the top . 
Might not be an issue for you , just thought I would mention it .


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 18, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I used to use the blackstone in the garage . It builds up for sure . I stopped doing that . If you have a glass ceramic top be careful you don't scorch it . I had a wok that came with a spacer ring to use with glass top . Got the heat to high and scorched the top . Might not be an issue for you , just thought I would mention it .




We hadn't used our wok in the year we've been in AZ because of that Rich. After I hooked up the stove a few weeks back one of the first things we had was stirfry teriyaki chicken and asparagus. Great having the wok back in the cooking arsenal! RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 18, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> sawhorseray
> nice setup.  I sweating so much after cooking I cant enjoy the meal.  Maybe with good fan.



Good call on leaving the griddle outside Brian, that's where they are supposed to be. Do you have a shaded area where you could hook up a fan to blow right on you when at the griddle. No shade and it just can't be done, you have a bit more humidity too, tho not near as hot. RAY


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2020)

It looks like a cool thing to have, but I think I’d rather sweat outside than heat up the house in the summer. Now in the winter it would be a perfect addition. But I have a Camp Chef griddle outside, so that’s what we use. I sure like the wood board that goes on top too. Now will this work on a glass top stove? In all the photo’s it shows a stove with regular burners.
Al


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 18, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> sawhorseray
> nice setup.  I sweating so much after cooking I cant enjoy the meal.  Maybe with good fan.


Totally agree with ya. Here in Mississippi the heat and humidity are killers. I usually do the cooking then eat after I've cooled down and taken a shower. I'm a big boy (6-4, 300ish pds) and I don't enjoy the heat too much.


----------



## flatbroke (Jul 18, 2020)

Great idea


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 18, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Now will this work on a glass top stove? In all the photo’s it shows a stove with regular burners.
> Al


I bought the one made for glass top.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 18, 2020)

Interesting idea. I was also curious about it scorching the cooktop. But the spacers keep it from direct contact with the glass surface. So that concern should be slight.


----------

